# Real Music



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

*None of this  bullshit especially from  people!*


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

*This one is for all you ladies*

.
.
.


----------



## theminister (Nov 13, 2012)

You're not allowed to say that word, I'm telling.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 13, 2012)

where the hell is long stick goes boom???


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8bTdBs-cw


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJF6xT2Y9gU&feature=related


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2012)

Good Lord I feel old for recognizing all of this stuff...


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 17, 2012)

Hell yes I remember talking to a guy about music the other day and KIX came up and he thought I was talking about cereal.  Good find.  Back when music was dangerous and would steal your soul.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember Pride and Glory Bubba, whats your country ass know about that?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> where the hell is long stick goes boom???



you know, i have that cassette somewhere.....?

here is some more I'm partial too (yeah, love the krokus!!)

montrose/hagar = Rock the nation
Hagar/Satriani/Anthony/Smith - "ChickenFoot" - ChickenFoot 1

well, you get the idea....


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


>



I was a huge Benetar Fan.  

Her first album was great, and I had it before she really went mainstream.  It was more punk themed.  It was called in the heat of the night, and had the following songs:

heartbreaker
I need a lover
if you think you know how to love me
in the heat of the night
my clone sleeps alone
we live for love
rated x
don't let it show
no you don't
so sincere

then crimes of passion came out, and i was hooked.  I had a huge crush on her too.  I've seen her several times in concert, last time was maybe 5 years ago.  Very decent person, very private, very respectable.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2012)

No steel panther?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


>



yes, triumph too

American Girl with the soft intro and then the electric explosion from the guitars?

SFG, almost sounds like you and I are the same age with the same tastes in music...  almost!

But I also like Funk, Swing, Big Band Brass, Dixie, Jazz, and even some country.

What about these?

Cameo?
Isley Bros with Ernie Isley?
Glen Miller Tribute?
Bootsey?
War?


just a taste of what I listen to


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


>



yep.  how long did it take when you were a kid before you could properly spell Lynyrd Skynyrd?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> yes, triumph too
> 
> American Girl with the soft intro and then the electric explosion from the guitars?
> 
> ...


I'm 44 January and I have a very diverse taste in music.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


>



Saw Triumph in South Africa in the mid 80s. Great show. Talented band.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I'm 44 January and I have a very diverse taste in music.



I think i have almost every recording in vinyl you mentioned.

I got a huge kick out of AC~DC when "it's a long way to the top" came out.  How many friggin rockand roll bands use a friggin BagPipe??

....amazing!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 17, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I think i have almost every recording in vinyl you mentioned.
> 
> I got a huge kick out of AC~DC when "it's a long way to the top" came out.  How many friggin rockand roll bands use a friggin BagPipe??
> 
> ....amazing!


They were hands down my favorite growing up mostly Bon Scott era,


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 17, 2012)

When my girlfriend bought this cassette she asked me.  What is he saying, I said I dont know but hes pissed.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> They were hands down my favorite growing up mostly Bon Scott era,



Believe it or not, i have the original radio broadcast in australia, announcing the death of Bon Scott, recorded!

I really like AC~DC, but I'll tell you what, Brian Johnson has really destroyed his voice.  when he sings, it sounds like he's totally constipated, and is trying squeeze out a turd


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 17, 2012)

Rory Gallager
A true artist..


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah i am a bit of fan, Rory is a legend, kids these days, dont know what they are missing out on, listening to their generic Lady gaga/bieber shite.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 19, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Remember Pride and Glory Bubba, whats your country ass know about that?



You talkin about Zakk and the boys?   Dont even get me started posting Zakk Wylde videos...


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY63KTMrkTM


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=y7rFYbMhcG8


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=y7rFYbMhcG8


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJF6xT2Y9gU&feature=related


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

For the Texans


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

For the rednecks


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Texans


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

For the strippers and hookers and me


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

For the $100.00 hookers and me


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXmGbQtcoyc


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmE_Zek4e1o


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## bubbagump (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU7PTMb3TOQ


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 20, 2012)

Stupid has to ask, How do you guys post the vid and not just the link?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

For the two wheelers


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait for Derek Trucks solo on this one.. Worth it!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr_9yt4hsHg&feature=related


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 20, 2012)

One for the Waterboy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f775c_KgXE0


----------

